# Drivers, PLEASE keep your cars clean



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had my first bummer UberX ride to-day. I have taken all of three over that many months. I took my second one last night and a third this afternoon. Last night's was pretty good. I did not like her choice of music, but other than that, the car was clean, the driver was polite. She did not know where she was going, but I expected that.

To-day's was another story. The driver was polite. She actually knew where she was going. The car was *FILTHY*. There was dog hair everywhere: on the front seats, back seats, door panels, floor, everywhere. There was litter and paper on the floor and seats, as well. Hers was the only car near me, so I had to take it or take nothing. This was not just litter and paper left by a previous jackwadd passenger, this was serious business.

I made a deposit at the karma bank and deducted only one star, but I did send an e-Mail to Uber about it. I asked them not to de-activate her and told them that I did not want my money back. She did run me, she deserves to have her money, what little money it is, that is. I did tell the Uber that she was very nice, polite and that I would ride with her again on the condition that she *visit her friendly, local car wash, and SOON.* The only thing that I asked Uber to do is have someone tell her to vacuum her car and have the outside washed.

Truthfully, drivers, a clean car is a necessity. Nothing, but nothing, turns off a customer faster than a filthy car. If you want to earn your one-stars, if you want fast de-activation for low ratings, keep your car dirty.

I have always kept my cab clean, and my UberXmobile, as well. One traditional interpretation, here, for purposes of enforcement has been that you must wash your cab at least once a week. If the
Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector comes up to you and you have a car wash receipt that is less than seven days old, usually, he will not write you a summons. In addition, there is a specific requirement that you wash the seats with a "suitable cleaning solution" once per week. I suspect that this is from where the weekly visit to the car wash interpretation comes.

As I drive my UberXmobile for both "fun and profit" (hahahaha) about once every two to three weeks, it will visit the car wash before the first customer gets into it. Usually, the guys who run the Montana Avenue Car Wash will give me the Taxi Price, as I take my taxi there, as well. If I have a dirty car, I am too ashamed to carry any customers. To be sure, if it is snowing and has been snowing or even raining heavily for several days, the public understands that the car may not be at its cleanest. Everyone knows that the car washes are all closed if it rains or snows. Still. I can pick up any litter that customers leave behind and I can take a rag and a bottle of Spray Nine to the seats, and rubber floor, if necessary. If it is the UberXmobile, I can shake out the floor mats, at least.

Please, drivers, show some pride. Keep a clean machine.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

What town/state, I don't fit either profile, just nosey.
I'm the one with the clean car, knows how to get to destination and very loquacious.
Happy thanksgiving vacation!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> What town/state


It was here in Washington. It was not in Massachusetts.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm actually glad to hear this. The free market at work. If Uber wants to keep slashing rates and customers always chasing the lowest price, they get what they pay for. Why should someone keep an impeccably clean ride and spend frequent money on carwashes to make minimum wage and never get tipped? This race to the bottom has real world repercussions. If people get sick of dirty UberX cars, maybe this will eventually lead Uber to raise rates to attract better drivers.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Muki said:


> I'm actually glad to hear this. The free market at work. If Uber wants to keep slashing rates and customers always chasing the lowest price, they get what they pay for. Why should someone keep an impeccably clean ride and spend frequent money on carwashes to make minimum wage and never get tipped? This race to the bottom has real world repercussions. If people get sick of dirty UberX cars, maybe this will eventually lead to Uber to raise rates to attract better drivers.


You didn't know, the tip is included in the fair. - Uber


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

What does the drivers music choice have to do with anything.... get to your destination and sheddup


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Stop being cheap and order select.. Although I doubt you will.

I think it's safe to say that most cars are clean but there will be bad apples. 

Loved your rant.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> What does the drivers music choice have to do with anything.... get to your destination and sheddup


This is America. I am paying. That is what it has to do with anything.



SECOTIME said:


> Stop being cheap and order select.. Although I doubt you will.


Your doubt is well founded, because:

*Ain't no "Select" available in no Washington, D.C. Market.*


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is America. I am paying. That is what it has to do with anything.


OK since you're paying for a single ride and the driver is paying for everything else I guess he is entitled to whatever is in your possession while your in his car by that logic.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Are you saying you gave her 4 stars or 3? I think you should have disclosed you're a driver too and how her car is filthy and gives us drivers a bad reputation. Then I would get into my Kitchen Nightmare's mode since I am a driver too and call her a donkey and explain why. I would have then said how someone else would give her 4 or 3 stars for that and to be more aware of her job in the future. If anything I would add a star to a fellow driver as a professional courtesy.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had my first bummer UberX ride to-day. I have taken all of three over that many months. I took my second one last night and a third this afternoon. Last night's was pretty good. I did not like her choice of music, but other than that, the car was clean, the driver was polite. She did not know where she was going, but I expected that.
> 
> To-day's was another story. The driver was polite. She actually knew where she was going. The car was *FILTHY*. There was dog hair everywhere: on the front seats, back seats, door panels, floor, everywhere. There was litter and paper on the floor and seats, as well. Hers was the only car near me, so I had to take it or take nothing. This was not just litter and paper left by a previous jackwadd passenger, this was serious business.
> 
> ...


You should have just told the driver her car was filthy. Uber isn't going to tell her that for you.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

So 1 paragraph on the good trip, 5 paragraphs on the bad trip, typical of your type. Did the driver also ask to rub your feet?

It was the only car availble? This leads me to believe your story is complete BS. Why would that have any bearing? We're there photos posted of the filthy car and you took the ride anyway?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It was here in Washington. It was not in Massachusetts.


Just kidding I wasn't implying you were in MA, however, did you leave any tip for any of the drivers? Secondly, why did you assume the first driver wouldn't know where she is going?
I had a pax in Boston and she jumps in on her cell phone and was talking so loud I actually turned the news station up. I didn't have music on. She was blasting in my ear. No I wasn't concerned about my rating as I heard her mention to her mother that the radio was playing. Normally I would turn it down if someone was on the phone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am from Massachusetts, originally and am up there frequently, so implying that it was Massachusetts would not be unexpected.

I tipped all three. I did tip the one referenced in the Original Post much less than I tipped the other two, but, as I do drive and know how it is, I tipped even the last one.

The majority of UberX drivers do not know where they are going, that is why I assumed it. I am not stating this because I am a cab driver and it is part of the so-called "Taxi-Uber Wars". I am not making up this. I am stating this because it is what my passengers tell me. If Uber is mentioned in conversation, be it an Uber trip or a street hail, the first thing out of the mouth of the customer is "UberX drivers don't know where they're going". Some of them complain about the Uber Black drivers, here, as well. The source of this is the varying licencing requirements in this "tri-state " area for a limousine driver. D.C. and Maryland require a test and a licence. Virginia requires no licence for the driver. Thus, the odds are pretty good that an Uber Black driver in a D.C. or Maryland registered vehicle knows where he is going. The odds are not so good if the vehicle has a Virginia registration. In my too small for a real conclusion sample, one in three knew where she was going (I had two female and one male driver).


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am from Massachusetts, originally and am up there frequently, so implying that it was Massachusetts would not be unexpected.
> 
> I tipped all three. I did tip the one referenced in the Original Post much less than I tipped the other two, but, as I do drive and know how it is, I tipped even the last one.
> 
> The majority of UberX drivers do not know where they are going, that is why I assumed it. I am not stating this because I am a cab driver and it is part of the so-called "Taxi-Uber Wars". I am not making up this. I am stating this because it is what my passengers tell me. If Uber is mentioned in conversation, be it an Uber trip or a street hail, the first thing out of the mouth of the customer is "UberX drivers don't know where they're going". Some of them complain about the Uber Black drivers, here, as well. The source of this is the varying licencing requirements in this "tri-state " area for a limousine driver. D.C. and Maryland require a test and a licence. Virginia requires no licence for the driver. Thus, the odds are pretty good that an Uber Black driver in a D.C. or Maryland registered vehicle knows where he is going. The odds are not so good if the vehicle has a Virginia registration. In my too small for a real conclusion sample, one in three knew where she was going (I had two female and one male driver).


I know you have lived here based on your conversations as such, so thought you might have been up here on vaca and run into some of our drivers. I hear that too from the pax that get in my car in the Framingham area mostly (and I know the area intimately). That area is where I hear it most frequently, because it lies between Worcester and Boston and most drivers seem to be from one area or the other.

Just curious do they (testers) expect you to know every street in DC proper at the onset of getting your license, without nav?

Were they surprised that you tipped and did any refuse at first?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You deducted 1 star??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I know you have lived here based on your conversations as such,
> 
> I hear that too from the pax that get in my car in the Framingham area mostly (and I know the area intimately). That area is where I hear it most frequently
> 
> ...


I was born in Salem and spent part of my childhood there, Haverhill, Ipswich and Marblehead. Yup, I am *fromm the Notth Shaww,* I lived in Lynn as a young man, for a while. In fact, I posted something to another topic about the origin of "*Cahn't git they-yah fromm he-yah" *and used North Shore towns and roads to illustrate it.

I do not know that much about the Western Suburbs of Boston, either. I know the main roads.

My knowledge of certain Maryland suburbs, as well as the Virginia and Maryland exurbs, here is similar. I know the main roads, but not much else. I do have the advantage of being able to read a map, though. If there is one thing that I hate about turn-by-turn GPS is that it does not let you look ahead. I want to look a few steps ahead so that a) I can prepare for the required turn and b) in case I do know the road where it wants me to turn, I can feel more comfortable with it.

To read the test that they give the cab drivers, you would think that the Regulators would expect you to know all of the streets. I have worked with them, in the past, on the various examinations. It is funny, one of the questions contained an intersection that I knew did not exist. I called the people from the Training Class (you must go to Cab School, here, to get a hack licence) on it. They became quite indignant and wanted to know how I was so sure. I answered them that 1) I know my streets and know what I am doing out there and 2), most important of all, I live two blocks from where your test says that the intersection should be and I can assure you that if anyone were standing there, he would get run over by a train, as it would be in the middle of the Washington-Chicago Main of the Baltimore and Ohio Railroad. That would assume, of course, that a METRO subway train did not hit him, first, as the METRO tracks there run down the middle of the railroad. METRO hits enough people in a year, as it is, between the subway and the busses, it does not need to hit any more people.

The Regulators expect even the rookie cab drivers to know the Capitol, the White House, the Supreme Court (Across First St., N.E. from the Capitol), the monuments, museums, the D.C. Government Offices, major Hotels, restaurants, other tourist attractions, hospitals and embassies.

Still, my passengers tell me that UberX drivers here do not know the monuments, museums and hospitals. The passengers tell me that their drivers do not know even where Georgetown, Adams-Morgan, DuPont Circle, H Street, Capitol Hill or Union Station is. A few have told me that their drivers could not find National Airport, either (the first four are major restaurant/club/nightlife areas--some have shopping, as well).

In all honesty, the rookie cab drivers do not know all of that. Even I do not know where every embassy is. I know the majors (although I do wish that the Chinese would stop moving theirs around), but for the smaller ones, that is why they have smart telephones with a GOOGLE. Before that, I used to carry a Business White Pages in my cab.

The reasons that your average UberX driver does not know what I do, or even what a cab driver with a few years out here does are several.

1. Uber has not been around all that long. UberX showed up here late 2013/early 2014. How much can you learn in less than two years of part time driving? ...........and those with the two years are the "veterans", relatively speaking, that is, --which leads into #2

2. Most of the UberX drivers are part-time. How much are you going to learn from driving around drunks ten hours per week? You have enough trouble managing the drunks, as it is; never mind trying to learn any geography.

3. Uber can not retain its UberX drivers. More than a few give up after a few months when they realise that they are tearing up their cars for a substandard return. In addition, Uber de-activates those whose ratings drop. Ratings start to drop due to poorly maintained cars. The drivers must defer the maintenance because the return is insufficient to pay high mechanic bills. The drivers can not afford to deal with damaged cloth covered seats and carpeted floors. Customers see this and rate low. This assumes that the driver hangs around long enough for the customers to see this. More than a few drivers realise what it will cost to fix these problems, understand that they will recur, take a look at their re-numeration and understand that it JUST AIN'T WORTH IT.

4. Uber drivers hit the street without any knowledge. To be sure, there are those who have some acquired from various sources (former couriers, mailmen, truck drivers, vending machine servicemen, bus drivers....the list goes on). The majority, though, are people with a car and an activation. A cab driver, and in Maryland and D.C., a limousine driver, hits the street after he has demonstrated some knowledge of geography.

All three seemed surprised that I tipped. None refused. All said "thank you" as if they were quite happy to receive the tip. While I did not tell the driver who was the subject of this topic that she received less than the others, she was happy to receive what I gave to her. She was very nice and polite. All that she needed was a ten dollar car wash.



KGB7 said:


> You deducted 1 star??


As I stated in the Original Post, I was making a deposit in the Karma Bank. In addition, I do drive, so I do know what it is like. She is a polite driver, so, she would be someone that the customers would like. There would be no reason to de-activate her. All that she needs is to understand that a customer expects a clean car.

If I do get her again, and, she has not been to the car wash, and, she is the only thing around, so I must take her, I will go harder on her. She will not receive a tip, either, if it happens again. In that situation, I am much like the cop who regullarly patrols a certain area who cuts you a break on a California stop. The first time, he lets you off with an atyelling. If you fail to heed the proverbial word to the wise, and, as is inevitable, since he patrols that area, he pops you, again, you will receive a summons----another atyelling and your "stupid lumps".


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Btw, you can get all the turns to show on gps, for instance on waze just tap the top where it shows the turn and the whole turn list will show; also with the big purple line on waze you can't go wrong. Gps is so easy except it doesn't always keep up with the quickness of the turns and can get hairy in heavy traffic if it's a short turn and you have to change lanes so getting the list ahead can help.
Google allows the same by swiping the turn at the top. You can also move the map.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> You should have just told the driver her car was filthy. Uber isn't going to tell her that for you.


Agreed. Reporting her to Uber but telling them not to deactivate her is pretty passive-aggressive. So is starting a thread telling us to keep our cars clean, as if we don't already know that.

If you want something fixed, tell the person in control of it.

Burger King forgot the cheese you ordered on your Whopper? Tell the person at the counter- not corporate HQ.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> OK since you're paying for a single ride and the driver is paying for everything else I guess he is entitled to whatever is in your possession while your in his car by that logic.


This one gets the "HUH?" button



5 Star Guy said:


> Are you saying you gave her 4 stars or 3? I think you should have disclosed you're a driver too and how her car is filthy and gives us drivers a bad reputation.


Four stars.

While ITLA is nothing but a front for two suburban cab operators here, there are one or two shreds of truth concealed in its little propaganda piece entitled *Who's Driving You?* or whatever they call it. Unless it is New York, Houston or a few other places, when it comes to UberX, you really do not know who is driving you. You do not know here; the TNCs have made sufficient "arrangements" to see to that one. With all of what you have been reading about drivers and passengers going whomp on each other, I considered it best to report it to those who are, allegedly, at least, best equipped to handle it.



Uber Kraus said:


> You should have just told the driver her car was filthy. Uber isn't going to tell her that for you.


If that is so, Uber is failing at yet another obligation.



XUberMike said:


> So 1 paragraph on the good trip, 5 paragraphs on the bad trip, typical of your type.
> 
> Did the driver also ask to rub your feet?
> 
> ...


The first quoted sentence gets the "HUH?" button, although the last remark leads me to believe that you are a REAL Rocket Scientist.

The second remark both gets the "HUH?" button and confirms that you are a REAL Rocket Scientist. Ya' know, sometimes it is better to keep your fingers in your pockets and be thought a REAL Rocket Scientist than to put them to the keyboard and remove all doubt.

Or are you a troll?

It has bearing because I could take the car assigned or take nothing.

"*We're there*" photos? Typographical error, or not, the last quoted sentence gets the "HUH? button as well. Again, you confirm that you are a REAL Rocket Scientist. You start out getting a "HUH?" button and end up that way, as well. Have a nice day.



FlDriver said:


> Reporting her to Uber but telling them not to deactivate her is pretty passive-aggressive.
> 
> So is starting a thread telling us to keep our cars clean, as if we don't already know that.
> 
> ...


Just as your Rocket Scientist buddy above, you get the "HUH?" button for the first quoted statement. Are you the self-appointed psycho-analyst of these boards, or something?

It should be painfully obvious even to you that not everyone "already knows that". If the driver in question "already knew that", her car would not have been dirty and I would not have posted this topic, now would I?

Uber seems to think that it is in control of Quality Control. Further, see my comment above about drivers' and passengers' going whomp on each other.

I try to avoid fast food joints. If I am stuck eating at one, I do not order what is alleged to be "cheese" on anything.

Corporate HQ is in control of everything.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Gps doesn't always keep up with the quickness of the turns and can get hairy in heavy traffic if it's a short turn and you have to change lanes .


The last thing that I would want to use on a Massachusetts rotary is a GPS.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The driver pays for the car, the gas , the insurance but because you throw in $2 you're entitled to control my radio lol you can try


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last thing that I would want to use on a Massachusetts rotary is a GPS.


C'mon get out of the dark ages. Works perfect! It's easy - try it on those circles in DC.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Choochie said:


> C'mon get out of the dark ages. Works perfect! It's easy - try it on those circles in DC.


Waze takes ages to reroute. If you dont know the city, you are efed if you miss a turn or an exit on DC circles. It takes a good 100 yards for Waze to realize that you have gone the wrong way.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I mentioned that earlier - I have no problems unless I'm not paying attention.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The driver pays for the car, the gas , the insurance but because you throw in $2 you're entitled to control my radio lol you can try


You have much to learn about customer service. That has been painfully obvious for some time.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The driver pays for the car, the gas , the insurance but because you throw in $2 you're entitled to control my radio lol you can try


Ummm... Yes.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had my first bummer UberX ride to-day. I have taken all of three over that many months. I took my second one last night and a third this afternoon. Last night's was pretty good. I did not like her choice of music, but other than that, the car was clean, the driver was polite. She did not know where she was going, but I expected that.
> 
> To-day's was another story. The driver was polite. She actually knew where she was going. The car was *FILTHY*. There was dog hair everywhere: on the front seats, back seats, door panels, floor, everywhere. There was litter and paper on the floor and seats, as well. Hers was the only car near me, so I had to take it or take nothing. This was not just litter and paper left by a previous jackwadd passenger, this was serious business.
> 
> ...


Honestly, i used to give a . Now I don't. You know what passengers, you get what you pay for. And what you pay is next to freakin' nothing for the service that UberX provides. So to expect me to get continual car washes, go yourself. It's Chicago and it's winter, does my car and me get you to point A to B safely and for less than pretty much any other type of on demand transportation? YES. I have a 4.91 rating after over 800 trips. As long as I get them there in time, keep the inside clean and don't offend them, I figure I have done my job. To most rational passengers it really doesn't matter. I'm not opening doors and detailing my 2004 Toyota to impress the 4 dollar, no tip, riders. If you want luxury be willing to pay for it.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had my first bummer UberX ride to-day. I have taken all of three over that many months. I took my second one last night and a third this afternoon. Last night's was pretty good. I did not like her choice of music, but other than that, the car was clean, the driver was polite. She did not know where she was going, but I expected that.
> 
> To-day's was another story. The driver was polite. She actually knew where she was going. The car was *FILTHY*. There was dog hair everywhere: on the front seats, back seats, door panels, floor, everywhere. There was litter and paper on the floor and seats, as well. Hers was the only car near me, so I had to take it or take nothing. This was not just litter and paper left by a previous jackwadd passenger, this was serious business.
> 
> ...


Cut rate taxi was filthy. And?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have much to learn about customer service. That has been painfully obvious for some time.


Lol I can't take you seriously.

For 75 cents a mile they get a ride.

Nothing more.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Jay Young said:


> Since Halloween the pay has been super low, so now I just brush and beat the seats with my hand and beat the mats against a wall to rid of the dirt. $3 automatic car wash once a week.


Nice avatar!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I was an rider and the Uber that showed up was filthy, and I told him that he's was going to get low ratings if he didn't clean his car. 

For the life of me, how anyone can not clean their car before a shift is beyond me. I clean the car about every 4 rides, giving a quick whisk broom treatment, it only takes a minute, I take it to the car wash evry other shift. 

By the way, for those of you who drive in San Diego, Soapy Joe's has unlimited washes for ridershares and taxis for $25 per month.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The driver pays for the car, the gas , the insurance but because you throw in $2 you're entitled to control my radio lol fuxk off you can try


I'll offer to change the radio station for a pax, but that's it, and I think it's more than enough. No one's touching my car's controls apart from me, and that includes the audio system. Some drivers want to treat pax like they're old friends going on a cross-country road trip, when the reality is that you've got a cheap, disrespectful stranger in your car for usually <10 minutes. So no, Mr. Pax, you may not plug your phone into my car and try to blow out my speakers with your garbage "music", nor will you be provided with a free mini-bar. You want that level of service? Call a damn limo and *pay* appropriately.

To the OP: a clean car is a reasonable expectation, but I would've handled it with the driver rather than tattling on her to Uber corporate. A simple, strong suggestion to clean it before taking on more riders would've been sufficient.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

The driver knew full well she is expected to have a clean car. Pretending Uber isn't very clear about that is disingenuous.

Ratting her out to Uber is unnecessary and, yes, passive-aggressive. You could have mentioned it to the driver or stayed quiet and rated whatever knowing she won't be a driver long anyway. There was no need to involve Uber when you knew how heartless they are. You don't seem to realise the CSRs are ICs also and read your email like this:

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah _*Dirty Car*_ blah blah blah blah blah.

Action: Ding driver, close ticket.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

You're right about keeping your car clean, but wrong about the necessity of washing the car's interior and exterior "at least once a weak." My car has a good wax on it, and I can go 3 weeks without a car wash before it starts to even look dusty. And as far as my interior goes, I vacuum it 2-3 times a week, which keeps it looking clean and fresh. Don't lessen the lifespan of your car's paint job or cloth/leather seats and waste time and money by unnecessarily washing your car. Wash it when you need to wash it. In the meantime, unless something unusual happens (e.g., a spill or driving through a muddy puddle), vacuuming a few times a week is totally sufficient. This is coming from someone who drives full time, so it applies doubly to anyone who just drives their car part time. What's that? You want to know my rating? 4.97 with 1500+ rides. 'Nough said.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Jay Young said:


> I have a black car, only place to park is near a big tree and a dirt lot, 100 mi/day, once a week wash is absolute minimum.


Like I said: wash it when it needs to be washed. My comment was regarding the fallacy of stating that washing once a week is always necessary. No, it is not always necessary. It depends. For me, my car looks next to immaculate with 1-2 washes per month (if that), and I drive double the miles you drive (200) per day, with a medium-toned color of car. For you, it is different, which proves my original point that the idea of a once-a-week minimum for car washes is a generalization.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

As uber drivers why should we give a damn if another driver's car is a pigsty?

Every bad uber driver just makes me look better.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That's it right there.

I hear so many pax say that their last driver was this or that and blah blah


----------

